# He is embarrased that he knows you



## iggyca

Translation into Tagalog:

mahiya siya na makilala ka niya


----------



## Sinshana

Your translation is incorrect  
"_Mahiya_" cannot be used in third person. It is more of a command, for example:

_Mahiya ka sa ginawa mo!
_Be embarrassed of what you did!
_
Wala ka bang kamalayan sa iyong ginawa? Mahiya ka naman d'yan!
_Are you not aware of what you've done? Have a little shame!

Also, you cannot use the word "_na_" in the sentence as a translation for "that", because in your sentence "that" is a conjunction that substitutes words like "because". _Na _can only be used in the following situations:

+ as a connector in describing something
+ as a connector to refer to the object
+ as a word meaning "already"

A more proper translation would be:
_Nahihiya siya dahil kilala ka niya.
_and other variations that mean the same thing.


----------



## niernier

If you wanted to put more gravity or emphasis on hiya, then you can say:

*Hiyang-hiya siya kasi/dahil kilala ka niya.*

Nahihiya denotes shame but is known only to oneself. If you really mean embarrassment,  a condition or experience where a socially unacceptable act was revealed or witnessed by many, I think hiyang-hiya is the equivalent word. 
kahihiyan = embarrassment 

Here is some grammar exercise for you:

*Halos mamatay siya sa kahihiyan dahil kilala ka niya. *-> He almost died out of embarrassment because he knows you.
*Naiyak siya sa khihiyan dahil kilala ka niya. *-> He cried out of embarrassment because he knows you.

Also, you can change dahil to kasi, both mean 'because'. Kasi is more often used in everyday speech.


----------



## DotterKat

He is embarrassed that he knows you.

The sentence can be broken down into two clauses:

He is embarrassed. (Independent clause = can stand alone)
...that he knows you (Dependent clause = cannot stand alone, modifies the independent clause as an adverbial clause. _Why is he embarrassed? Because he knows you._)

In English, _that_ and _because_ are interchangeable in the context of your sentence:

He is embarrassed (that/because) he knows you.

In Tagalog, if you use the subject as your focus I agree that you have to choose _because_ (dahil) as the subordinating conjunction:

*Nahihiya* siya *dahil* kilala ka niya.

However, if you use the reason focus in Tagalog it is entirely permissible to use that (na) as the subordinating conjunction, and this would give you the most direct translation of your original text:

*Ikinahihiya* niya *na* kilala ka niya. (He is embarrassed that he knows you.)

Also, as it is grammatically correct in English to use the imperative mood in the third person to express an exhortation such as "Shame on him!" or "Shame on him that he did this to you!", it is also permissible and correct to use *mahiya* in the third person as a type of exhortation.

Mahiya siya sa ginawa niya sa iyo! (Shame on him for what he did to you!)
Mahiya siya sa mga pinagsasabi niya! (Shame on him for the things that he is saying!)

In the context of your original sentence, let's say the object is a person of ill repute, the speaker could then conceivably say:

Mahiya siya na kilala na niya! (Shame on him for knowing you / Shame on him that he knows you ----- _meaning that "you" have such a bad reputation that he ought to be ashamed for knowing you_).


----------



## iggyca

Thank you all that was very helpful. I have one more question.

in the example dotterkat gave:

Ikinahihiya niya na kilala ka niya.

could you please explain what the Ikina- affix does exactly.


----------



## DotterKat

Written communication like what we are doing now by definition limits prosody.  You are not able to hear my speech rhythm, pattern and tonal emphasis. Take this sentence:

He is embarrassed.

In actual speech, one could emphasize or focus on, any of the three words and thereby indicate three different meanings:

_*He*_ is embarrassed. (He -- not you, not me, not her, not they -- is embarrassed.)

He _*is*_ embarrassed (Have no doubt that he is indeed embarrassed, no matter how he may try to hide it.)

He is _*embarrassed*_. (Not only is he regretful that this thing happened, he is actually embarrassed to the point of mortification.)

In Tagalog, one can direct the focus of the sentence in written form in ways that English cannot. If you want to direct the focus on the actor/subject of the sentence (as in _*He*_ is embarrassed) you can say:

Nahihiya siya. (Sino ang nahihiya? Siya.)

If you want to focus on the reason for the verb or action (as in He is embarrassed _*because / that he knows you*_) you use the affix *ikina-*

*Ikinahihiya* niya _na kilala ka niya_. (Bakit siya nahihiya? Dahil kilala ka niya. He is embarrassed that he knows you.)

Here is another example where the difference is more subtle:

*Nagagalak* _*ako*_ na makilala ka. (Sino ang nagagalak? Ako. The focus is on the actor/subject, similar to saying _*I*_ am happy to meet you --- in actual speech, your tonal emphasis on *I* would relay the clear message that *I* --- not her, not him, not them --- am happy to meet you.)

*Ikinagagalak* ko _na makilala ka_. (Bakit ako nagagalak? Dahil nakilala na kita. The focus is on the reason for the verb/action, similar to saying in vocalized communication I am happy *to (finally) meet you*.

In short, the affix *ikina-* directs the focus of the sentence to the reason (*sanhi*) behind the action expressed. 

These are all very delicate points of Tagalog grammar that exemplify the richness of this language.


----------



## iggyca

Thank you Dotterkat that was very helpful.

Is this correct?

Ikinagagalit ko na umuuwi ka.

I am mad because you are going home.


----------



## DotterKat

iggyca said:


> Is this correct?
> 
> Ikinagagalit ko na umuuwi ka.
> 
> I am mad because you are going home.



This is one of those situations in which the grammatical construction is correct but that is simply not the way that people actually speak.

First of all, your English text uses the present progressive tense _(going) _and if this is truly what you mean, then the person you are talking to is actually in the process of _going home_ _right now, at this very moment_ --- the person is packing, driving away or you are speaking to him/her on the phone while he/she is on the plane. That sentiment would be better expressed as:

Ang ikinagagalit ko ay ang *pag-uwi* mo. It maddens me / makes me mad that you are _*going*_ home _(right now, at this very moment).

_If however, you are mad because this person makes the _habitual _practice of going home (let's say to the Philippines) leaving you all alone by yourself several times a year, then that sentence would be something like:

Ang ikinagagalit ko ay ang *pag-uwi uwi* mo. It maddens me / makes me mad that you *keep returning / going home*.


----------

